# Keine WLan verbindung



## aNero (18. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich kann nur über Wlan ins internet wen ein anderer Pc auch im internet ist... 
weis jemand eine lösung?

Router WGR614 v2 von Netgear
PCI Karte WG311T von Netgear


----------



## möp (22. September 2004)

hmmm- ich kenn das so - das die Zugangsdaten auf dem Router gespeichert werden - und sich dann jeder PC im LAN über den Router ins Netz einlogt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. September 2004)

Und welche Einstellungen, Betriebssysteme, Netzwerkaufbau etc. hast du? Mit den zwei Sätzen von dir kann man nur ins Blaue raten ...


----------

